# Solved: Files/folder stuck and won't delete!



## cheesegrater38 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Background on the files/folder:*
I was cleaning out old folders and files that I transferred to my computer (Power Mac G5 10.4.11) a while back from my digital camera. I was copying some over onto my external hard drive (a 500gb Western Digital). Three particular .avi files were sitting in a folder named "06-11-2007 and were among some of the files and folders I dragged into the Trash after reviewing them. Maybe a day or so later I tried emptying the Trash like I always do, but I got a message saying, "The operation cannot be completed because the item '06-11-2007' is in use," and did I want to Stop or Continue. I chose Continue, and so the folder with the .avi files remained in the trash.

I tried dragging the folder out of the Trash and onto my Desktop to try a few tricks to get it to delete, and that's when the folder started acting strangely. Sometimes it would just disappear, sometimes it would reappear on my Desktop but only showing the "06-11-2007" title (no image of a folder above it - like the icon was invisible), but every time I tried to gain access into the folder, or even just select it, my computer would freeze up for about 5 minutes (that repetitive churning noise coming from the tower is so aggravating) and my cursor would turn into the spinning beach ball of death before finally letting my access it. Also, if I saved something on the Desktop, I would have to sit through another 5 minutes of freeze/churning/beach ball.

*Things I've tried:*
- _closing all open applications:_ no good. It still gives me a "the item is in use" message.
- _re-naming the folder/files:_ at one point, I was able to rename one of the .avi files, but I couldn't alter it's .avi extension. When I tried to rename the folder I got "The operation could not be completed. An unexpected error occurred (error code -36)."
- _moving the folder:_ it won't go anywhere except the Desktop or Trash.
- _replacing the folder:_ I created a new folder with the name "06-11-2007" and dragged it onto the Desktop, but it wouldn't let me overwrite the original.
- _secure empty Trash when the folder w/files is inside:_ "The operation cannot be completed because the item '06-11-2007' is in use."

As things stand now, I've finally managed to wrangle the disappearing folder into my Trash again, but now my computer freezes up from anywhere between 5 and 10 minutes whenever the Trash is accessed or used just because that troublesome folder is inside (that includes whenever I try to drag some other file into the Trash).

Obviously I have _rebooted my computer_ many times during this ordeal to no avail. Can someone help me remove these pesky files?


----------



## sarfreem (Mar 30, 2009)

A quick thought is have you tried forcing the trash to empty by holding the option key down while you choose empty trash from the finder top bar menu? This might work, I suspect the files are slowing the computer because they are trying to open and can't for some reason (possibly damaged when you first tried to trash them). If forcing the trash to empty does the trick then the computer should stop trying to open the files and that will put an end to the beach ball running for five minutes.

It might be worth checking on get info to see if it says what programme is trying to open or use the files


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

When was the last time you repaired permissions? That might also solve the problem.


----------



## cheesegrater38 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, still no luck, sarfreem. It gives me the same "'06-11-2007' is in use" message as before. Emptying the trash still empties out all the other files, just not my folder.


----------



## cheesegrater38 (Mar 29, 2009)

What does repairing permissions do and how would I go about doing it?


----------



## Bertrand (Fr) (Mar 30, 2009)

You can use the terminal application to throw the files to the trash.
Open Terminal and type "rm ", drag the files to the terminal window and hit "Enter."
If this doesn't work try using "sudo " before "rm" and type your password when asked.

Hope his will go.


----------



## cheesegrater38 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, somehow it worked! I don't know if it was a direct result of the Terminal method, or if that managed to work because of the extra tinkering I did (I was finally able to move the three disappearing .avi files out of the folder and onto my Desktop and then back into the Trash separately). In any case, thanks for the help, all!


----------



## Bertrand (Fr) (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, this is mistery of Finder


----------

